# Are The Subjects Pakistan Studies, Islamiat, And Urdu Compulsory For Equivalence If You're A Foreigner?



## ranasultan (Nov 18, 2013)

my question is that I appeared in my GCE olevels from pakistan for equalivance are pkstd isl and urdu compulsory? I dont get it on the site it says for foreign qulaification such as olevels ur allowed to take have 5 subjects if your a forginer but then it also says that pakistan studies isl and urdu are not compulsory for those who did it from aboard please someone help me and clear to me do.i have to or not.give these subjects I dont think u have to but plz someone make me clear thanks


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

If you have a foreign passport you MIGHT be exempted from having to give pak studies islamiat and urdu. But since you gave your exams here in pakistan and seem to be a local, you'll have to give these three exams to get an equivalence made. So yes, its compulsory. 

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

Pakistan studies urdu and islamiyat are compulsory for those who gave O levels from pakistan


----------



## ranasultan (Nov 18, 2013)

*Reply*

heres an attachment which says its exempt for a pakistani dual national who appeared from pakistan iam confused:/ it was on the offical site


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

It says,

"i) _Exemption of Compulsory subjects namely Islamiyat, Urdu and Pakistan Studies to Pakistani origin dual nationality holder students Passing GCE ‘O’ Level or Equivalent Foreign qualification *from Schools based in Pakistan*."
_
What if you've done A-levels + O-levels from outside of Pakistan?! Do we still have to do Islamiyat etc etc


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

@ranasultan well it does say so but you never know whether they have changed the rules or not.
@abrarali1206 No you dont have to. They dont look at your Islamiyat , Urdu and pakistan studies marks even if you have done those papers.


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

No, I meant in the MBBS course... do foreign students also have to study Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies?!?! :!:

I know they are subjects for like the 1st year and 2nd year... :woot:


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

yes u have to


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Arshi said:


> yes u have to


Great... Thanks!

Honestly, A part of me is looking forward to it


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

if you havent studied those subjects than you might be excited but for those who have to study them again its boring


----------



## AbrarAli1206 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am excited, cos' I've never studied them before  So it'll be brand spanking new...! 

Do we exams for them?! And are the exams done in the 1st year, or 2nd... Or both?! ...do you have any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

i guess its only for first year students since thats whats usually done obviously you have exams. Good luck !!


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

If you've completed your "O'levels" or your "A'levels" From pakistan, those 3 subjects are compulsary, but if you're a pakistani national and you've appeared in those exams outside of pakistan, then they are exempted. Hope this helps


----------

